# 2 questions



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Piko engine and Piko and LGB cars. Can I just lay the track directly on the ground for a temporary Christmas display or do I need something under it?

Are any of the G scale transformers/power packs water proof enough to be left outside to run the trains?

Thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ftauss said:


> I have a Piko engine and Piko and LGB cars. Can I just lay the track directly on the ground for a temporary Christmas display or do I need something under it?
> 
> Are any of the G scale transformers/power packs water proof enough to be left outside to run the trains?
> 
> Thank you.


They do make weather resistant transformers, but as far as being totally waterproof I don't think so. Some will build a waterproof box to place it in.

What kind of ground do you have? Grassy? Stones?
How big are you planning?


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

It's just in front of the walk. Grass.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I wouldn't leave any power pack for model RR equipment outside.
Just disconnect it when you're done and take it back inside.
Trains, too.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have seen a temporary G scale layout on grass but I would not recommend it. I always took the controller and trains inside when not running.


----------

